# Bizzare electrical problem driver's door handrest



## Peter Ostrom (Dec 12, 2019)

Have a 2014 Rogue with 165,000 km. When I touch the drivers side door arm rest (while driving) with my elbow, the doors unlock and the inside lights come on, for 5 seconds. Also, a right hand turn does the same thing. WTF is going on?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Main power window and door lock/unlock switch that's located under the driver's side arm rest is probably defective. How does it behave when the car is running but not moving.


----------



## Peter Ostrom (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks for replying. Nothing happens until I touch the arm rest or turn right driving!
Anything I can try to stop this from happening before needing to take it to the dealer?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you have any automotive/electrical experience, you can try a hand at fixing it yourself. Download a copy of the Factory Service Manual (FSM) from https://ownersmanuals2.com/. Here are the following sections in the order of importance that you need to read: DLK.PDF, SEC.PDF, BCS.PDF, PG.PDF, PCS.PDF
You'll have to remove the driver's door panel to access the master switch. Be very careful when attempting to perform continuity tests with an ohmmeter; always disconnect the battery.


----------



## Peter Ostrom (Dec 12, 2019)

Problem solved! But a puzzle first. Took plastic door panel off and disconnected electrics. Bizzaringly, the problem still occured when I pressed on the plastic film underneath: the indoor lights would come on and the automatic door lock would disengage. Fidling around with all the electrics and the wiring did nothing. Even pressing gently on the metal panel pf the door set the lights and door lock off. Driving me crazy. Played with the latch, in case there was some kind of sensor involved. Nothing. Then placed a wad of tape where the door closing indicator plunging switch on the body contacts the door and presto! No more problem. So the plunger must be just slighly f.u., so the tape will stay until a permanent solution can be found. Thanks for the help with the manual source Rogoman. Helped me with diassembling the door panels. PeterO


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to hear it's been fixed.


----------

